# اكبر وسيط مالي في الرياض وفي المملكه قريبا ان شاء الله



## مسوقة26 (30 أبريل 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 








اكبر وسيط مالي في الرياض وفي المملكه قريبا ان شاء الله ذياب العتيبي يقدم لكم عرض جديد :


يوجد مبلغ 21 الف ريال بطاقات سوا ( من قبل مستثمرين ) كل مستثمر 10 الاف ريال و1000 ريال لي وساطه جاهزه للتقسيط .


متطلبات من المتقدم للتمويل :

صورة بطاقة الاحوال 

تعريف الراتب 

كشف حساب 3 شهور 

استقطاع باسم المستثمر (المؤسسه) 

الحساب على مصرف الراجحي 

شيكات (15) شيك بالاقساط وشيك بالمبلغ كامل 

فقط لاغير !!





استلام المبلغ خلال نص ساعه من تسليم الاوراق مع موافقه فوريه !!!!!





الموافقه من قبلي والدفع من قبل المستثمر






اللي جاهز يتصل على 0566666518 ويجيب اوراقه و 1000 ريال وساطه بيرجع منها 500 من قبل المستثمر بعد توقيع العقد





عرضنا السابق لمن اراد مبالغ اكبر 

★★★ تقسيط الى 100 الف حتى لو اسمك في سما بعموله 4.5% استلم المبلغ في نفس اليوم ! ★★★ 






بالتوفيق للجميع 

اخوكم الوسيط المالي ذياب العتيبي 

معروف لدى جميع شركات التقسيط ومستثمري بطاقات سوا بنفس الاسم​*​




__________________

★★★ ســـكــــن الأحلام بأذن الله فله دبلكس 200م المونسيه تشطيب رائع ★★★
*مقابله معي في صحيفة الشرق* الرياض: ركود عقاري وتراجع الطلب وانخفاض الأسعار 5%
الله كريم ^_^http://www.m5zn.com/uploads2/2012/3/...5fetgp1b7j.jpg
FaceBook http://www.facebook.com/thiyab2002​


----------

